# HPT's during 2ww - help!!!!



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been doing a hpt each morning (first response early testing) for the last four days, starting on day 7 after a 3day transfer, all have been positive although faint to start with. (I know these are not false positives left over from the trigger shot as I checked with a hpt, that was negative, on day 5 after tranfer) Each morning the line has been darker than the previous one until this morning - it looks the same as yesterdays.  Is this an indication that the pregnancy has stopped developing and I am having a chemical pregnancy? I am frantic with worry, please can you advise me?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

hi Hun

Congrats on your bfp xxxx

I know it's easier said than done but please try not to worry. I would leave the hpts for a couple of days they will drive you mad. 

Have you spoke to your clinic to put your mind at rest?

Good luck

Love 

Donna x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Donna

Many thanks for your reply.  I didn't contact my clinic (they would of told me off as I'm not meant to test until next Monday) but I did test again this morning and there was a very dark line very quickly.  This has put my mind at rest about a chemical pregnancy (for now!) however I am going to ask my clinic for a blood test to confirm my levels are as they should be if I'm still bfp on Monday  

Thanks again

Mins x


----------

